# has anyones chihuahua ever had to have a c-section?



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

ive read that it can be a common complication in chihuahuas, so i was wondering has ne one ever experienced it and what did they do? did you know before the birth shed need a c-section? or did you have to rush her off to the vets?
mia
x


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

I have never had a dog that needed a C-section but have been around dogs that do...usually it is a wait and see situation. You do not know ahead of time, but when the bitch is in labor she should not go to long without delivering a puppy. Usually it is evident the day that they are going to have the pups, they refuse food. But most dogs will deliver at night-it is pretty easy to tell that they are in labor and trying to deliver the pups. If they have problems and do not deliver any pups within a certain amount of time, it is time to find the vet. Usually bitches that come from a bitch that free whelps will also be a free whelper, but not always. Things can change the facts-large puppies, from either too few puppies or a larger male, etc. It is really a wait and see with judgment situation... :wave:


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

My first litter ended in a csection. It was scary, I was so worried about my mommy dog. She just laid around and didnt do much, she was huge too. I finally took her and the vet watched her for a couple of hours and gave her some meds to get it going and still didnt work so he called me and said he was doing the csection and didnt know if the pups were alive. I said do what you have to do. It ended up with 3 babies! Alive. They were big pups and couldnt make the turn to get into the canal. We were lucky. I had her fixed cause I wasnt going to put her through that again.


----------



## christalb (Nov 3, 2004)

The one breeder I buy my dogs from, just ended up having a section. The dog had 6 litters with no problems, and she delivered the first 2 fine and ended up having to have a section for the rest. It ended up costing $1200, luckily she had another dog with a litter because it took over while the mom was at the vets. That was the cool part, but unfortunatly the mom isn't doing all that great.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Betsy Bell's momma never had to have a c-section before. When she came to me after a few years I decided to breed her everything went fine we saw on the ultra sound she had 5 puppies. On the day she gave birth she gave birth fine to 3 of the puppies the 4th puppy was breached and needed a little help out. After a few hours waiting on the 5th puppy when it didn't arrive on time we headed to the vet. The puppy had passed the birth canal and went up the other side of her utrus so the vet had to do a c-section. Yes it is commen in small breeds to have c-sections its because of how for so many years the way we have bred them to be tiny and small boned.


----------

